# Level Up (A5E) Multiple Maneuvers per turn



## Zetesofos

Hi all,

Wondering if there are rules listed anywhere, but if they are - what are the limits on using multiple maneuvers per turn? Can you combine maneuvers on the same attack, as long as you have exertion points?


----------



## scaramouche

Maneuvers are limited by the actions that they require.  So if you've used an action for a Maneuver, you can't use another Maneuver that also requires an action (though there's at least one Maneuver that lets you play around with this a little).  You could, however, have a Bonus action/Stance that affects that action.


----------



## Morrus

Each maneuver tells you what actions it requires. In a turn you have a move, an action, a bonus action, and a reaction available to use.


----------



## Zetesofos

Ah, ok, I wasn't sure if it didn't just apply to the action. 

So, when you use an attack manuever, you're not taking the attack action, and applying the maneuver - you use your action to use the Maneuver, and then if it lets you take an attack, you do that with the limits.


----------



## Sepaulchre

Level 7 adepts can select Maneuver Rush, which lets you use two maneuvers in one action once per short rest.  The wording is keyed to an old version of maneuvers, so I’m not really sure how it’s supposed to work though.


----------



## xiphumor

Sepaulchre said:


> Level 7 adepts can select Maneuver Rush, which lets you use two maneuvers in one action once per short rest.  The wording is keyed to an old version of maneuvers, so I’m not really sure how it’s supposed to work though.



Let’s take a look!


> Maneuver Rush Requirement: 7th level When you hit with a maneuver that requires 2 attacks from your Attack action, you can use another maneuver that requires 1 or 2 attacks from your Attack action as part of the same Attack action. You can’t use this feature again until you finish a short or long rest.



2 Attacks = “Requires Extra Attack.” RAW, It also specifically states that it requires you to use the Attack Action instead of simply making weapon attacks. Maneuvers which meet both criteria are:


Horizon Shot (BZ5)
Discerning Strike (MG4)
Blinding Strikes (MG5)
Stunning Assault (TI2)
Dispelling Assault (TI3)
Leaping Strike (TC2)
Perfect Assault (UW5)

Personally, I suspect RAI is that maneuvers that allow you to use weapon attacks without making the attack action also work, especially as most adepts don’t have access to a qualifying maneuver at level 7.

Nonetheless, let’s use Discerning Strikes as an example. If we used Maneuver Rush to combine it with Preternatural Strikes (UW2), our attacks would both give us information about our target and ignore resistances to non-magical weapon damage. This would only spend our action. We would have to pay exertion for both maneuvers though.


----------

